# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  new dart viv need help with consistant heating.???

## pinkfeet

hay everybody,

 first i wanted to say thank you for always being helpful and so friendly =o)
ok so i have my new tank that i built and planted and im of course letting it grow in an cycle before anything goes in it but im having a little trouble keeping the heat consistant top to bottom. I E.. the top portion of the tank stays a nice 75-77 degrees F. but the bottom will not budge from 66 or 67. =o( i will post a pic of the viv for more of a visual. this is my first dart tank after years of keeping tree frogs. =o) i was wondering if maybe a heat mat under the tank would help and if so if anyone could suggest a size or brand to best suit my tanks needs. it is a 18x18x24 exo terra.

----------


## Alex Shepack

I wouldn't worry too much about that.  It is actually very preferable to have a variety of temperatures your frogs can choose from.  The only thing I would be careful about is if the temperature drops too low at night in that bottom portion.  If you're really concerned about it, try sticking a small heat pad on the back wall? Honestly, introduce the darts and see what happens.  If they're hanging out in the mid and top portion of the tank then you know the base it too cold and you should provide some more warmth there.  

It looks awesome by the way!
Alex

----------


## pinkfeet

Alex
Thank you  :Smile:  ok. I am still cycling the tank so I have time for trial ab error right now  :Smile: ..

----------


## Lynn

> hay everybody,
> 
>  first i wanted to say thank you for always being helpful and so friendly =o)
> ok so i have my new tank that i built and planted and im of course letting it grow in an cycle before anything goes in it but im having a little trouble keeping the heat consistant top to bottom. I E.. the top portion of the tank stays a nice 75-77 degrees F. but the bottom will not budge from 66 or 67. =o( i will post a pic of the viv for more of a visual. this is my first dart tank after years of keeping tree frogs. =o) i was wondering if maybe a heat mat under the tank would help and if so if anyone could suggest a size or brand to best suit my tanks needs. it is a 18x18x24 exo terra.


I had this very same problem ! ( my enclosures are in my basement)
I ended up with an exo-terra heat cable ( i think 50 watt) I spread it out under the three dart enclosures-- about 2 inches from the glass (*NOT* touching the glass). It sits on a of sheet metal. 

It solved the problem nicely. However , I do stick those little floating/glass aquarium thermometers right into the substrate-- just to keep an eye on things. I'm sure I will have to turn this cable off as the weather gets warmer. 

Your red eyed tree frogs will be more work that your darts !!
Enjoy !
Lynn

----------


## pinkfeet

LynnThank u, as always ur input is greatly appreciated. I was considering the Exo terra cable but had not seen many testimonials about it. But it sounds like it might b a winner  :Smile:  what size are your tanks? As far as how many does it stretch over collectively? Did it cause the upper level of the tank in your case to get to warm? That's one of my main concerns. Or would a timer be in order. To turn it on every so often to regulate a small fluctuation? I guess trial an error is in order to really find out. Someone suggested a small heater In the room with a thermostat that turns the heater off when a desired temperature has been met. My RETF always seem to do so well. We have a good routine. Hope I did not just jinx myself. Knock on wood, lol.

----------


## Lynn

> LynnThank u, as always ur input is greatly appreciated. I was considering the Exo terra cable but had not seen many testimonials about it. But it sounds like it might b a winner  what size are your tanks? As far as how many does it stretch over collectively? Did it cause the upper level of the tank in your case to get to warm? That's one of my main concerns. Or would a timer be in order. To turn it on every so often to regulate a small fluctuation? I guess trial an error is in order to really find out. Someone suggested a small heater In the room with a thermostat that turns the heater off when a desired temperature has been met. My Red-Eyed Leaf Frog always seem to do so well. We have a good routine. Hope I did not just jinx myself. Knock on wood, lol.


Hi Ashley,
I have it running under 3 dart enclosures ( this is 2- 18" wide  and 1- 36" wide - all side by side) so 6'
These are all 24" high

I's kind of haredto explain: photo below
See the thick metal shelf bottom( that 2 /12 inch black pc just below the tanks). You can't see it, but attached to the bottom of that black trim is a second metal shelf of aluminium. So, this aluminum shelf sits about 2-1/2 inches below the tanks/bottom glass. I have the heat cable on the aluminium. Therefore 2-1/2" away form the bottom glass of the tanks. As mentioned the tanks are in my basement. It's worked well to keep a speck of heat in the substrate. 
 I have aquarium thermometers in the soil , just to keep an eye on the temp. This will have to be turned off in the warmer months !!! The probe thermometers are about midway in the enclosures-the temp is cool there, but not by much- maybe about 4-5 degrees F.

BTW- these are modified exo tops. The screen has been completely re-placed with glass.


I'm sure you know to be *extremely* careful with adding any heat of any kind!  :Frog Surprise: 

Lynn

----------


## pinkfeet

Awesome  :Smile:  thank youlynn the detail an visual really help.  :Smile:  I'm hoping to head out today an pick up a few things. Got a awesome deal yesterday on my local craigslist. 18x18x18 exo terrra for 20$. Freaken steel! Lol had to share. An yes I have already made a trip to lowes an had a bunch of glass pc. Cut to fit snug in the top with extra. Incase any break.  :Smile:  ow an guess what. I found a breeder who with have some p. Terrabilies mints in a few months possibly  :Smile:  heerrray!  :Smile:  now I can focus on my next upcoming project. Cinnamon tree frogs  :Smile:  will deffinatly share an keep you all updated. I have been waiting on these lil guys for a while. Have a nice trio coming my way  :Smile: ).

----------

